# 1/2" breadboard end



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

Making a small nightstand table out of cherry and walnut. The table top is to be a cherry comprised of 6" sections glued up in a panel that measures 21" by 17.5" and is planed to a tad more than 1/2". 

I thought it would look real neat with a walnut breadboard end accent but am at odds with how to do so with such thin stock like this. A tenon groove would be hard to cut in such a thin section of board I thought, but maybe I am wrong?


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Standard 4S width for hardwood such as walnut and cherry is 3/4". They start with 4/4 quarter stock and joint/plane the sides to 3/4". So the first question I have is why do you want a 1/2" thickness? A little extra thickness will not cost much more and will be much easier to join.


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I started with rough cut. After squaring it up (jointing/ planing) I'm left with little more than 1/2". I didn't start with 4S lumber.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd go with elongated dowl joint to attach the ends for stock that thin. 1/2 would be a little difficult to cut a tenon in


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

When you say elongated dowel joint, is that just dowels along the whole joint and would the dowels be glued in?


----------



## Barong02 (Feb 26, 2015)

Elongated in the sense that the holes in the breadboard will be double wide (think drilling 2 holes and trimming out the leftover between the 2). The table side will be normal holes with dowels. Those will be able to shift horizontally in the elongated holes of the breadboard as the wood expands and contracts. You'll only want to glue the center dowel in and leave the outsides dowels floating since those will be the ones that move.


----------

